# Yamaha talon 3 blade 20 pitch



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Need to sell 250$ OBO


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Why u selling? Could u turn it up? Interested


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Why u selling? Could u turn it up? Interested


I’m selling it because when I repowered my skiff with the 90sho I was trying to find a good prop that had speed and grip. It ran excellent. Could get up with jackplate at 3 inches and it could run with it all the way up. My motor is made to run 6000 RPMs i was running 45+mph with 2 ppl in perfect conditions and was able to turn up to 6k depending on trim. My intentions were not to get another Shaw wing because I did not want to put anything on my brand new motor. But my style of fishing I had to. I recently ran the prop with the Shaw wing for the first time and it did not work well together. Was night and day from before I installed the Shaw wing. When I would try to trim motor or lift jackplate the ass of my skiff would slide. It just does not work with the Shaw wing. Don’t have any need for it anymore.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Still available?


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Still available?


Sorry no. I had a prop shop add cup to it and pitch it down 1 and now it runs great. Didn’t even sell it .


----------

